# všechno



## mikasa_90

Is it a bad word?


----------



## winpoj

No. Why should it be?


----------



## mikasa_90

What does it mean?


----------



## winpoj

All or everything.

Why don't you use a dictionary? If you have no physical one, try the Czech-Italian dic. on www.seznam.cz, section "Slovník". It will certainly include basic words like this.


----------



## muffan

makasa_90, všechno significa tutto


----------

